

Solaris vs. Linux: In-depth comparison for large systems - e1ven
http://www.softpanorama.org/Articles/solaris_vs_linux.shtml

======
patrickgzill
This is an interesting (if poorly formatted) set of articles.

1\. Not mentioned is Solaris's (IMHO) superior virtual memory (VM) subsystem.
It can have just a few MB of free RAM left and still perform very well,
whereas Linux will start to bog down.

2\. I have seen on Opteron, superior performance on multi-threaded programs
under Solaris; this may have changed recently as I understand Linux has
improved greatly in this area.

Solaris on "decent" hardware is STABLE, it will run and run.

And yes, ZFS is amazing, especially with the new features being added such as
built in compression, and deduplication, along with the zfs clone feature.

